# Bob sikes 12/11/20



## Savage87 (Mar 3, 2019)

Went to bob sikes last night got there around 9pm didnt have any luck catching bait prior to getting there so went GBBT and got some mullet. Set out 3 rods with cut mullet and started fish around the pilings for smaller bait fish. Ended up catching 6 nice sized pig fish and started cutting them up and swapped the mullet out for fresh bait. Had new baits in the water maybe 20 mins when I got the first bite and it ran me under the bridge. Had about 3 more good runs but no hook ups. Then run number 5 was the ticket with a 24 inch red fish. Had a 2 more hook ups but was broke off under the bridge. Finally called it a night around 3am and went home. But when I was leaveing one of the other guys there caught a nice bull red. So I cleaned the red this morning and found 2 baby flounder in its belly thought was pretty cool. Looks like fried fish and fries tonight
View attachment 1074026
View attachment 1074027
View attachment 1074028


----------



## HueJass (Sep 21, 2020)

I thought bob sikes was closed. Thats a nice red though.


----------

